# WEST COAST CONFERENCE



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*The University of the Pacific to leave Big West for West Coast Conference*









STOCKTON - University of the Pacific is on the verge of returning to its West Coast Conference roots and ushering in a new era for its athletic programs.

A source with direct knowledge of the situation said the process should be finalized today when the university presidents of the WCC's nine institutions will vote on Pacific's invitation to join, with seven votes needed to pass.

The WCC is currently comprised of BYU, Gonzaga, Loyola Marymount, Pepperdine, Portland, Saint Mary's, San Diego, University of San Francisco and Santa Clara. Pacific would become a WCC member for the 2013-14 academic year. The university was a member of the West Coast Athletic Conference from 1952-71. The conference changed its name in 1989.










STOCKTON - University of the Pacific is on the verge of returning to its West Coast Conference roots and ushering in a new era for its athletic programs.

A source with direct knowledge of the situation said the process should be finalized today when the university presidents of the WCC's nine institutions will vote on Pacific's invitation to join, with seven votes needed to pass.

The WCC is currently comprised of BYU, Gonzaga, Loyola Marymount, Pepperdine, Portland, Saint Mary's, San Diego, University of San Francisco and Santa Clara. Pacific would become a WCC member for the 2013-14 academic year. The university was a member of the West Coast Athletic Conference from 1952-71. The conference changed its name in 1989.

http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120328/A_SPORTS/203280315/-1/NEWSMAP


----------

